# After going to the whizzer swap meet in Hartville Oh and seeing all the whizzers.



## oquinn (Sep 8, 2012)

I want to get me a large pan whizzer seat..Can anyone give me a clue?


----------



## mason_man (Sep 8, 2012)

oquinn said:


> I want to get me a large pan whizzer seat..Can anyone give me a clue?




YES, Fred White is in Ohio, whizzerfred@yahoo.com he's been recovering from some health issues but should be able to help you. i've got a old 2010 catalog that has the seat pan and hardware in it.
Tell him Ray from Whittier Cal. referred you to him.

Ray


----------

